# Sierra circular de banco casera para cortar plaquetas



## juanma2468 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola gente, acá les atrigo un videito de mi sierra de banco que arme para poder cortar las plaquetas de una manera prolija y rápida. Aún no esta del todo terminada, ya que me falta hacer una bandeja deslizable para poder cortarlas sin correr demaciados riesgos a la hora de cortar y que además posea una guía para poder cortarlas en angulo recto. Espero les guste.


----------



## Marce (Feb 17, 2015)

Pufff si abre pensado en hacer una, pense en usar un motor 12v tambien, el tema era el disco de corte, cual usaste?
Muy lindo, felicitaciones


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 17, 2015)

En el video lo menciono el disco que uso, pero lo dejo por escrito.
El disco de corte es un disco estandar que se consigue en cualquier ferreteria. Es de 36 dientes que es el de mayor cantidad en el mercado en 4 pulgadas y media, el que se usa para la amoladora. Las puntas son de vidia lo que permite cortar tanto madera como aluminio sin problemas. Lo mas dificil es ver como agarrar ese disco al eje del motor. Yo hice fabricar una pieza que diseñe para tal fin a un conocido que tiene un torno


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 17, 2015)

juanma y como se hace para aumentar las revoluciones? mas vueltas de alambre delgado o menos vueltas  o alambr grueso, que tantas vueltas etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

También lo podés hacer con una sierra de mano fijada "patas hacia arriba" en la mesa , o con una amoladora de mano , también fijada de abajo . . . y asunto rpm resuelto


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 17, 2015)

si, pero no quiero usar mi sierra y mi amoladora  y es que son muy ruidosa


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lo que hice para darles mas RPM fue sacar el bobinado original que era medio grueso, algo de 15 vueltas por campo y le puse uno mas delgado dandole como 80 vueltas por campo. El tema de darle mas vueltas lo que haces es reforsas las lineas de campo magnetico, haciendo que haya mas atraccion de campo magnetico con los imanes, pero para que entren mas vueltas lamentablemente tiene que ser mas fino y por lo tanto perdes torque, pero dada las RPM que tiene y la masa que mueve hace que tenga un momento de inercia alto y corta las placas igual aunque no tenga demasiado torque


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 17, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Lo que hice para darles mas RPM fue sacar el bobinado original que era medio grueso, algo de 15 vueltas por campo y le puse uno mas delgado dandole como 80 vueltas por campo. El tema de darle mas vueltas lo que haces es reforsas las lineas de campo magnetico, haciendo que haya mas atraccion de campo magnetico con los imanes, pero para que entren mas vueltas lamentablemente tiene que ser mas fino y por lo tanto perdes torque, pero dada las RPM que tiene y la masa que mueve hace que tenga un momento de inercia alto y corta las placas igual aunque no tenga demasiado torque



gracias por la respuesta eso era lo que queria saber


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 17, 2015)

Les tiro una idea: las bordeadoras para césped eléctricas, se les gasta el eje y no sirven mas para sostener la tanza que hace el corte. Si alguien la quiere tirar, (si se conoce alguno, o un taller de reparación) porque sale mas caro arreglarla que comprar una nueva, puede servir para montar una maquinita de la que hablan porque ya tiene el eje roscado y tuerca. El asiento donde va la tanza se gasta, pero no hace falta para poder colocarle un disco. Y velocidad tiene de sobra. Yo no lo hago porque tengo máquinas para cortar fibras o metales, hasta guillotina. Pero para cortes chicos uso una máquina que aquí, en Argentina se llamaba Completina. Tiene de todo para cortes, rectos, en escuadra, en ángulo, etc. Pero voy al grano: no uso sierras para corte de fibras sino discos de corte para las a moladoras y vienen en varios espesores, hasta de 0,8 mm. No dejan rebaba, no gastan nada de la fibra, queda un corte neto, etc. Aquí se venden en las ferreterías.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Un torno de mano es mucho mejor y deja mejo terminado los bordes, no hay hastllamientos, no hay problemas de velocidad porque le sobra

Aunque no hay nada mejor que esto







La más pequeña sirve muy bien, solo se calienta un poco el material y se procede a cortarlo.
En mi caso tengo una pequeña y una grande y muchas veces recurro al torno de mano con el disco de corte abrasivo


----------

